

Show HN: Apptio launches free cloud cost and aws reserved instance application - mwasser
https://www.cloudexpress.com/

======
aioprisan
It would be nice is someone would open source some of these cloud measurement
applications. There are so many these days that do exactly the same thing.
Open sourcing this could help make it the de-facto leader.

